# Breeders near Cheyenne, WY?



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello!

My family and I are currently looking to add a pup to our household, and while I've found a couple of breeders in the Denver and Colorado Springs area online, I'm wondering if perhaps there are others that maybe don't have websites that I'm missing out on.

I plan on trying to contact a few local vets to see if they have any info, but if anyone who frequents these forums has any leads for reputable breeders within a 2-3 hour drive of my area, I'd be immensely grateful.

Thanks very much! 

Kaci


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I sent you a message...
I guess the 1st question everyone is going to ask you is what you are looking to do with the pup you are seeking  That helps!
Good luck! Happy puppy looking


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just kind of an FYI:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/177662-how-far-you-your-breeder.html

Most people don't find the best breeder for them in their own town, or even in their own state.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

German Shepherd, German Shepherds dogs, breeders, and puppies for sale

Jill Staley lives in Pinedale......... Nice dogs, working imported lines.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

wyominggrandma said:


> German Shepherd, German Shepherds dogs, breeders, and puppies for sale
> 
> Jill Staley lives in Pinedale......... Nice dogs, working imported lines.


Nice dogs indeed, imported show lines.


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! 

I've seen that some breeders offer shipping, but then, if a pup is out of state or if it isn't possible to drive to it, how does one go through the process of visiting the breeder, meeting the parents, picking out one's puppy, etc? While I'm not shy about paying for a good-quality GSD, it's definitely not possible for me to afford being able to fly back and forth to a breeder before bringing a pup home. Do people just make their choice from pictures?

Thanks!

Kaci


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I meant show lines... oops.
If you decide to buy from a kennel out of driving range, then you hope to find a good breeder, and establish a good communication with the breeder. The breeder should be interested in what you are looking for(working/show/companion) what kind of experience you have, family members, yard situation,other pets, etc. You should feel comfortable asking about how long the breeder has been breeding, health clearences, referrals from other buyers, etc. Then you have to feel comfortable enough to have them pick out a puppy for you after talking, emailing and finding what you want.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, I am down in Colorado Springs and really looked hard at breeders in the Springs as well as the Denver area. I wouldn't recommend any in this area, honestly. I have heard really good things about Adel Haus German Shepherds, they are in Julesburg, CO (I think 2 hours from you), but I never visited them personally. If you want to PM me, I can tell you my experiences with the "breeders" in my area.


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

dazedtrucker said:


> I sent you a message...
> I guess the 1st question everyone is going to ask you is what you are looking to do with the pup you are seeking  That helps!
> Good luck! Happy puppy looking


Thanks for the message you sent. Checking them out! 

As for the question of what I want to do with the pup, the answer is: depends. lol

Ideally, I would REALLY want to get into Schutzhund training, because it seems to be an extension of what my father taught me with regard to training my dogs (he was a K9 police officer when I was growing up). The only things that worry me about selecting a dog for that purpose are: A) I don't know if there's a place for me to properly learn it; and B) If life gets in the way (upcoming baby, in school full-time, etc.) and I end up not being able to do Schutzhund, I don't want to have gotten the "wrong" dog and subject a dog that had the right temperament for such training to life as "just a family dog".

So, if I end up not being able to do more than obedience training with my dog, I don't want it (or my family) to suffer if I selected it for its temperament to do Schutzhund.

I'm a mess. Sorry about that.  I'm just trying to make sure I'm fully educated about what we need before we bring a new pup in.

Kaci


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> I meant show lines... oops.
> If you decide to buy from a kennel out of driving range, then you hope to find a good breeder, and establish a good communication with the breeder. The breeder should be interested in what you are looking for(working/show/companion) what kind of experience you have, family members, yard situation,other pets, etc. You should feel comfortable asking about how long the breeder has been breeding, health clearences, referrals from other buyers, etc. Then you have to feel comfortable enough to have them pick out a puppy for you after talking, emailing and finding what you want.


Ahhh, that's good to know! I sort of figured that I was limited to breeders in my immediate area because I would need to visit, select the pup, etc. I didn't realize that many people allow the breeder to select the pup for them based on what they want. That would definitely require a TON of trust, but that's what you need to have, anyway, if you're going to get a good pup from a good breeder, so it makes sense.

Thank you! Of course, now, this means I need to try and find what I'm looking for from allllll the breeders in the country. Huge undertaking. hehe

Kaci


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

kejhix said:


> Thanks for the message you sent. Checking them out!
> 
> As for the question of what I want to do with the pup, the answer is: depends. lol
> 
> ...


LOL! Totally understand that! I thought I knew what life had in store... and then it got turned upside down on me  I am REALLY happy with my Axel... I was just shopping for a "balanced" GSD pup, and he has been the best, I had no intention of having a working or show dog... just a family dog that had the GSD temperment to be our family member... no disappointments. Not "high" or "low" drive... he is even and my best friend every minute, and loves the kids like puppies...LOL! Drags my 4 year old around the house on a blanket just as a game... it's hilarious! Good at the dog park... and got complements at the sport dog club on his bite work... nice boy... good luck!


----------



## ColoradoVDGS (Mar 16, 2012)

I sent you a PM. hopefully I can help you out. If not I wish you the best of luck on your search. It does take a lot of time and is truly worth it.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Have you looked at Celhaus in Sheridan? Google her.


----------

